# Life with a teeny tiny?



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all!

As some of you know, I'm in the final steps of getting a pup from Sands Maltese. She's tiny. Tiny tiny. (A little under 2lbs at 4 months). Obviously I'm aware of the more obvious extra precautions (feeding 3+ times per day, no jumping off furniture, extra super careful around other people, etc). 

What I want to know is: what are the OTHER aspects of living with a really tiny maltese. I'm thinking especially of a few tiny malts I know of on here (Bijou and Ava (and maybe Shiloh..?) are the first that come to mind). But really anyone with a smaller sized pup (around 3-4 pounds). What lifestyle considerations should I keep in mind? Are you ever able to bring your pup for a walk or carry everywhere? Were you very worried to have a spay done at that size? When getting a pup this size are you basically required to use piddle pads or do you think outside training would be feasible? 

Any tips, suggestions, things to consider, etc. would be very greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881876


> Hi all!
> 
> As some of you know, I'm in the final steps of getting a pup from Sands Maltese. She's tiny. Tiny tiny. (A little under 2lbs at 4 months). Obviously I'm aware of the more obvious extra precautions (feeding 3+ times per day, no jumping off furniture, extra super careful around other people, etc).
> 
> ...


My Rylee is 3.5 pounds at 5 years old.I feed him at least 3 times per day. Check for and watch for luxating patellas a problem in this breed and especially little squirts. Watch how the teeth come in,Rylee's teeth came in almost straight out,looked like a canibal,his jaw was too small to accomodate so many teeth. Rylee walks almost everywhere instead of me carrying him,but if it's in a crowded place I will carry him sometimes,mostly so he doesn't ge stepped on or picked up by people who aren't careful.you'd be surprised how many pick dogs up by their arms,almost pulling them up by the arms...ouch. 
Rylee goes outside with the others but I keep a really close eye on him,mostly for birds of prey... We don't have people living close by out in the boonies,so not many dogs around but I still watch.We mostly have coyotes to watch for,all times of the day. My firend lives in NYC and her little tiny uses the litter box,it's a hoot!

Especially watch young children ,these little ones can easily be hurt or killed by children. Watch underfoot too,one accidental stepping on,dropping or kick can inflict serious injury or death. I think someone on this forum found that out when she fell holding her precious one.. My heart still goes out to her.

He jumps up on the couch sometimes before I can catch him but not down,I put him on the floor. He doesn't do steps. We all love evening couch time,so be careful you don't sit on him,I almost sat on him,he was on the couch back and jumped doen to the cushions and I just happened to see him. Now I pick him up,hold him until I sit down,just to make sure. Watch he doesn't jump or fall out of the car when getting in and out.Rylee likes to squeeze between the seat and the door getting from the back seat to the front since he's too small to crawl between the space in the middle of the front seats.
Wow this is quite a list isn't it?

This is why little tinies weren't my first choice for a Malts,I wanted a little bigger and hardier 7-9 pound range like the rest of my Malts,but Rylee was a rescue so I took him in/ I absolutely love him,my little doodle bug,he loves to cuddle more than my others Malts and that says a lot they do love to cuddle but eventually they seek their own spot to schnooze,usually on my lap or nearby ,but Rylee,he's usually grafted to me like an extra body part.
Lil tinies are more care and you need to be more vigilent so they don't get hurt. We can be so careful and something can still happen. 
Good luck w/ your new Malt and enjoy,they are such amazing companions.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi there. remy is 3.2 lbs and so far it's been pretty easy. i take him for a walk everyday (unless it's super cold, snowing or raining) and he eats normally.
however he was only 2.7 lbs when i got him at 7 months. i was really scared at the time as he looked really fragile. i was constantly worried about whether or not he had enough to eat and was worried about other dogs playing rough with him at puppy play group. also, they're more affected by different climates so when it's cold out, you have to make sure they are warm.

i still worry about those things but it's getting easier as i know what to do.

also, it's better if you have them trained on the wee wee pads. when it's too cold out, snowing or raining, it's better if they know how to potty indoors.
and of course, due to their small size, you can take them everywhere with you! i have the kwigy-bo carrier and take remy everywhere.

good luck with your new baby girl! she is so adorable.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You have some good advice here! So far I love it! I carry my two pups most places, so it's nice to have a wee one that weighs nothing when you're out running around for hours. It's extra fun to dress her too! You just have to be extra careful to make sure she is eating all the time, not cold, and subject her to new things maybe just a little more gradually...Are you new to Maltese? When you bring her home, have some Nutri-Cal on hand, as well as a syringe which I find really helpful when they won't drink for whatever reason. You should free feed kibble in addition to giving her 4 meals a day. You can also put a little bell on her til you get used to her movements. Good luck and I'm so excited for you!! She's soooo pretty.

p.s.: I wouldn't get a tiny if you want an athletic dog to go running with, or have a lifestyle where you are leaving her home by herself all day. Or if you have little children running around.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Great advice from all ! I would add that using a water bottle is also good............you can see how much they are drinking and it keeps the beard/face drier.

They have ones for the crate and I just saw the red one ( and will have to have one- when I can locate a vendor) on Narae Lees facebook... doesn't it look great?

I just changed to water bottlesrecently and I think they are better for our little ones ( and big ones too)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree on the water bottle- I use one similar to the red one posted above and it's great for us..keeps her face dry too. The breeder had already trained for to drink from one and I find it extremely useful.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 5 2010, 06:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881937


> I agree on the water bottle- I use one similar to the red one posted above and it's great for us..keeps her face dry too. The breeder had already trained for to drink from one and I find it extremely useful.[/B]


I just found a link to this one............looks great. I will need 3 but I think the reduced price isn't too bad.

http://www.trendypetitems.com/43792_122841.asp


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 5 2010, 03:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881940


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 5 2010, 06:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881937





> I agree on the water bottle- I use one similar to the red one posted above and it's great for us..keeps her face dry too. The breeder had already trained for to drink from one and I find it extremely useful.[/B]


Where can I get 3 of those Red ones? I know that they probably would ship them anywhere. Thanks.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would like to know where to get one of the red ones also. I haven't found a stand alone water bottle or Lilly would be using one.

Lilly is about 3 1/2 lbs at 7 months. I don't let her go up/down the inside stairs but the stairs out side our front door has a 6 in rise so she can go up and down them. She loves to go for walks but I keep a close watch for other dogs and people. I try to take her to a lot of places but I also make sure she is at home alone at times also. I don't let her jump up or down from the couch (she does not try). All in all we keep a close watch on her.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I just ordered one of those for Delilah!!

Can't wait to see your tiny girl PinkPixie!!!! post lots and lotsa pics!! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the great advice everyone. I know having a tiny is going to take extra work, vigilance, and time, but I'm prepared for that. I'll post a thread later with more pics of my baby


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have 2 that are 3lbs each... my one baby has health issues but my other does not... I try to brush their teeth every night, I trainned them to go to the bathroom on washable puppy pads... so they dont have to venture outside in bad weather at their size. (glad i did that cause we are supposed to have a blizzard for the next 24hrs!) I use a cat bowl so I can tell how much they drink.. (they are in 2 separate pens)... I dont crate them because of their size.. instead I use a penned area... I have a puppy pad on one end and a bed, food, water on the other. I always space out any vaccines... never give them 2 shots at once. I trainned them to be scared to jump off of high places (couches, etc). I never leave them running around the house when i'm not home... they stay in their pens for their own safety. I groom them myself because my one malt came back from the groomers sick/so stressed out he was vomitting foam! I noticed that little dogs get more emotionally upset. Always be mindful of your pups behavior since they are so small... if they act sickly never take a chance because these little ones will need to be put on IVs sooner than a bigger dog when ill. I also keep them hospitalized longer than a bigger dog when they go in for surgeries or anytime they are sudedated. I think thats about all the major things I can remember... if you ever have a question let me know... I can always share with you my experiences with my two. 
Congrats on your new addition. 

fyi.. if you have a hard time with your pup running under your feet and your scared to step on them.. you can always buy a cat collar with a bell... you will always know where your little one is.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ask Brit(or hopefully she sees this) I knw she's had lots of tinies for many years. She's very knowledgable about on this subject. 

Gigi was 3.5 lbs when I got her at 6 months old, and she grew to 4 lbs at about 13 months, but still fluxuates between 3 and 4 though. And with all hoesty, 3.5 punds isn't _that far _from the standard. My first malt was barely one pound(I wouldn't call her a DOG though, way too tiny to live a happy life) but she was very sickly, and pasted away before she was even 5 months old, I only had her for three months. Just always watch your step and everything should be fine. LOL Also anethsia is a scarey thing with tinies, A LOT of vets give too much anethsia, and these tiny hearts can't take it and die because of it. Make sure you get a very knowledgable vet, we can't afford any mistakes with these tiny ones. And we can't afford any injures that require surgery because of the risk of anethsia. 

Gigi goes to yorkie meetups and we know a lot of yorkies who are under 4 pounds, and they seem fine. The smaller ones are more timid and are just used to being held. Many of the owners told me they wouldn't get one that small again, aren't sure why though. LOL But that's just MY experience. 

But being held when in situations where there are crowds is kind of a life or death action with tinies. Dogs, adults, and especially children can step on them, and seriously injure or even kill them instantly. Gigi does feel more comfortable when she is able to walk around, and she does whenever its possible, but in crowds, I'd rather have a scared dog then a dead dog _anyday_. Why we have a stroller and/or a carrier for these situations. 

ETA: Gigi drinks out of a *regular water bowl*. Dogs are not hamsters, they need more water then those little water dispensers give. My first maltese was barely one pound, and the _poor thing _would stand there sooo long licking the little drops of water out of the dispenser. Why, all because _I _was so selfish in getting her beard wet. Not with Gigi, she gulps down all her water, and loves when I refill it. Her beard gets wet but it *always* drys, it's not like she's drinking from it every five minutes. LOL And she's never stained in her life(I only wash her face when I give her a bath). My very experienced breeder of 30+ years told me all of this, and it is true. All her maltese drink from BOWLS. LOL  And for some reasons, Gigi will always drink lots of water if I hold it to her level so she won't have to bend down. Is she spoiled, or what?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OOOPS double post


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler was about 3.4lbs when I got his 4 months ago at 8 months old. I think now he's nearing a whopping 5 lbs (4.8 at last vet visit) -- happy, healthy. My vet wanted him to put more weight on when I got him because you could really count his ribs. He just looks solid and healthy now and knock on wood, is, so far. One thing I wanted to warn you about is that when i got him he really wanted to jump or squirm out of my arms or off the couch. Energy, excitement...whatever it was. My DH and I almost had some close calls and he did jump off the den couch the second day I got him. Gave me a heart attack but he was fine. I don't let him jump up or down from anything. So just be aware and prepared particularly when you're holding her and standing, since I think pups come home with a lot of exuberance. He's calmed down a lot now, really a relaxed, non-shaky malt, but those first days he must have been testing the limits. :bysmilie: Tyler uses the bayou bowl and we love it. He sometimes is really thirsty and drinks a bit and his beard stays dry. I also wouldn't let anyone else hold her unless they have very small breed dogs...they can easily lift the wrong way or drop them. Can't wait to see your baby and good questions!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is a year and four months old now and just hit the 3 pound mark....and her favorite place to hang out is right next to people's feet!!!! :w00t: ...the bigger, the better. This girl scares me to death sometimes!!! 

She loves to hang out with my other dogs, but I cannot walk her with them outside, they're too rough.

She can go up stairs- but not down...that scares me also so I block off the stairs when I'm not around to keep an eye on her.

For the first several months I let her sleep next to my bed in a baby's pack-n-play playpen, that worked great until I made the mistake of letting her sleep with me and the other malts one night :bysmilie: . Now I have padding on the floor all the way around the bed!!! 

But, in her defense I must say - that girl LOVES being outside...it doesn't matter if it's 10 degrees out. I just don't get that at all!! She runs from me when I try to get her to bring her in. :blink: And if I open the kitchen door for any reason...she's out!!!

If handled carefully and fed properly the small ones are fantastic!!!!! I can take her anywhere and she's as good as gold. But you must always be on your guard! Always...... :smheat: 

If I see she isn't eating her dinner, I hand feed her just to make sure she eats. She's the only one who's allowed to get a bath in the sink (whoops, a daddy's little spoiled girl thing....)

Sometimes I kind of wish either she was a bit bigger.....or my others were smaller...then everyone would be on the same playing field.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 5 2010, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881934


> Great advice from all ! I would add that using a water bottle is also good............you can see how much they are drinking and it keeps the beard/face drier.
> 
> They have ones for the crate and I just saw the red one ( and will have to have one- when I can locate a vendor) on Narae Lees facebook... doesn't it look great?
> [attachment=61526:bottle.jpg]
> I just changed to water bottlesrecently and I think they are better for our little ones ( and big ones too)[/B]


Aww...that pic from Narae facebook is my baby Shiloh in the bottom left corner with her mom!  
Shiloh used to drink out of a water bottle and it is good for keeping the face dry, but it ended up dripping all over the floor so I went to a dry face bowl, which works well in keeping her face dry. Shiloh was barely 2 lbs at 4 months as well and is 2.7 lbs now at 8 months old. I don't leave her on the couch unattended, though she's too scardy cat to jump anyways. Make sure to teach her not to jump off or get some small stairs so she has access to go up and down the couch/bed.

I take her around a lot with me in a purse/carrier, she doesn't do too well on a leash...and I'm always afraid of her getting stepped on and if I do, she's pawing at my leg to get picked up. LOL. Yes, Nutrical/Nutristat is good to keep on hand in case she doesn't eat due to the stress of changing of environment. Shiloh didn't have any problems and didn't need to use it. If she's acting sluggish, rub some on her gums and roof of her mouth.

Shiloh actually got spayed yesterday, we had to wait a bit for her adult teeth to come in so they could pull them out at the same time while she was under anesthesia. It's best to do it all at once, because anesthesia is tougher on the littler ones. Good luck and congrats again on your beautiful girl!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had quite a few tinies over the years but most were rescue or retired from a life of GREEEEEDING.
They were often sick or just worn out. Tinies can be very healthy but you still have to be vigilant.
They can easily go down quickly when the least little virus or bacteria grabs them. They are more prone
to injury when playing or jumping .... or just getting under foot. Tinies do not make good pets for kids.
It's always important to make certain tinies get a healthy diet and eat often so they can grow to their full
potential, as well as avoiding hypoglycemic attacks which can be deadly. Always keep Nutri Cal on hand.
It can be a life saver.

I don't consider Cosy a tiny although she was 2 1/2 lbs at 5 months. She was still growing and reached
3 lbs quickly. In a few years she gradually bulked up and her little body expanded making her four pounds.
SHe's still only 7 inches tall but she is heavy compared to her size. 

Most importantly, never trust that they will not jump off a sofa, bed, or table. If they want to get to you or
something bad enough, they will atempt it. Always hold onto one front leg when holding them in case 
they decide to wiggle. Many pups/dogs have wiggled right out of someone's arms.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 5 2010, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882191


> I've had quite a few tinies over the years but most were rescue or retired from a life of GREEEEEDING.
> They were often sick or just worn out. Tinies can be very healthy but you still have to be vigilant.
> They can easily go down quickly when the least little virus or bacteria grabs them. They are more prone
> to injury when playing or jumping .... or just getting under foot. Tinies do not make good pets for kids.
> ...


What a good point, Brit!! Sometimes if the maid or a contractor comes and I need both hands, I leave her on the couch thinking this way she won't get stepped on accidentally. But a couple times, she has totally jumped off the couch to stay close to me. She doesn't seem to know her size. It takes Casanova alot to jump off the couch. He's only ever been excited enough a couple times to attempt it. And yet she's already done it a couple times and I've only had her like 3 weeks...


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 4 2010, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881909


> hi there. remy is 3.2 lbs and so far it's been pretty easy.* i take him for a walk everyday *(unless it's super cold, snowing or raining) and he eats normally.
> however he was only 2.7 lbs when i got him at 7 months. i was really scared at the time as he looked really fragile. i was constantly worried about whether or not he had enough to eat and was *worried about other dogs playing rough with him at puppy play group*. also, they're more affected by different climates so when it's cold out, you have to make sure they are warm.[/B]


i'm really glad to hear you bring remy for walks (almost) daily. i really want to do the same (obviously, with extreme weather excluded), but wanted to get a feel for if anyone else felt comfortable doing this with a tiny one. In my area most people have small dogs, yorkies, etc, anyway, so I think an encounter with a large dog would be unlikely. 

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 5 2010, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881930


> You have some good advice here! So far I love it! I carry my two pups most places, so it's nice to have a wee one that weighs nothing when you're out running around for hours. It's extra fun to dress her too! You just have to be extra careful to make sure she is eating all the time, not cold, and subject her to new things maybe just a little more gradually...*Are you new to Maltese? When you bring her home, have some Nutri-Cal on hand, as well as a syringe which I find really helpful when they won't drink for whatever reason. You should free feed kibble in addition to giving her 4 meals a day. *You can also put a little bell on her til you get used to her movements. Good luck and I'm so excited for you!! She's soooo pretty.
> 
> p.s.: * I wouldn't get a tiny if you want an athletic dog to go running with, or have a lifestyle where you are leaving her home by herself all day. Or if you have little children running around.*[/B]


This will be my first maltese! I'm pretty confident I've done more research than 90% of dog owners do before they take the plunge, though--much of it small-dog specific, so I feel pretty comfortable (partially because of all the great, practical advice I've found on SM). I'll definitely pick up some Nutrical. I hope it will be obvious when she needs it. Will she just seem lethargic..? Give it anytime she wont eat..? 

I'm not a 'job a few miles a day' girl, so I definitely don't need an athletic dog. I'd just like to go for a leisurely stroll, maybe 15-20 min a day when it's decent out. 

I'm definitely going to try to get her to eat as much as possible and put on some weight. I'm considering home-cooking, maybe not primarily but definitely supplementing, because I think that might entice her to eat more than kibble does. I know Bijou put on some weight as soon as you got her, so I'm assuming you're doing something right. Tips..?

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 5 2010, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881934


> Great advice from all ! I would add that using a water bottle is also good............you can see how much they are drinking and it keeps the beard/face drier.
> 
> They have ones for the crate and I just saw the red one ( and will have to have one- when I can locate a vendor) on Narae Lees facebook... doesn't it look great?
> 
> I just changed to water bottlesrecently and I think they are better for our little ones ( and big ones too)[/B]


I ordered one of the free-standing ones. It seems there are two 'camps'. I'll see how much water it seems she is drinking and go from there. I want to give bottled water and don't want to be pouring it out every day once it's full of food chunks, dust, whatever else. Any idea about how much is normal to be consuming, in terms of water, per day? 


QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Feb 5 2010, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881990


> I have 2 that are 3lbs each... my one baby has health issues but my other does not... I try to brush their teeth every night, I trainned them to go to the bathroom on washable puppy pads... so they dont have to venture outside in bad weather at their size. (glad i did that cause we are supposed to have a blizzard for the next 24hrs!) I use a cat bowl so I can tell how much they drink.. (they are in 2 separate pens)...* I dont crate them because of their size*.. instead I use a penned area... I have a puppy pad on one end and a bed, food, water on the other. I always space out any vaccines... never give them 2 shots at once. I trainned them to be scared to jump off of high places (couches, etc). I never leave them running around the house when i'm not home... they stay in their pens for their own safety. I groom them myself because my one malt came back from the groomers sick/so stressed out he was vomitting foam! I noticed that little dogs get more emotionally upset. Always be mindful of your pups behavior since they are so small... if they act sickly never take a chance because these little ones will need to be put on IVs sooner than a bigger dog when ill. I also keep them hospitalized longer than a bigger dog when they go in for surgeries or anytime they are sudedated. I think thats about all the major things I can remember... if you ever have a question let me know... I can always share with you my experiences with my two.[/B]


are you not supposed to crate little ones? i thought it helps with training and makes them feel more secure..


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 5 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882096


> Gigi goes to yorkie meetups and we know a lot of yorkies who are under 4 pounds, and they seem fine. The smaller ones are more timid and are just used to being held. Many of the owners told me they wouldn't get one that small again, aren't sure why though. LOL But that's just MY experience.
> 
> But being held when in situations where there are crowds is kind of a life or death action with tinies. Dogs, adults, and especially children can step on them, and seriously injure or even kill them instantly. Gigi does feel more comfortable when she is able to walk around, and she does whenever its possible, but in crowds, I'd rather have a scared dog then a dead dog _anyday_. Why we have a stroller and/or a carrier for these situations.[/B]


yikes. i hope not all tinies are timid! i think it must have something to do with how they're socialized, too, right? Maybe because of their size they are more babied and sheltered so they become fearful? 

i definitely wont be walking through any sort of crowds with her. but, at the same time, i don't want to have a 24 hr purse dog. i want her to be able to walk around on her own a little, too! 


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 5 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882141


> But, in her defense I must say - that girl LOVES being outside...it doesn't matter if it's 10 degrees out. I just don't get that at all!! She runs from me when I try to get her to bring her in. :blink: And if I open the kitchen door for any reason...she's out!!!
> 
> If handled carefully and fed properly the small ones are fantastic!!!!! I can take her anywhere and she's as good as gold. But you must always be on your guard! Always...... :smheat:
> 
> ...


i'm glad you wrote this. i always thought you didn't have ava walk for some other reason (maybe she wasn't able to or got too tired or i'm not sure what). but are you saying you would if your other dogs weren't so rough and so much bigger? 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 5 2010, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882191


> Most importantly, never trust that they will not jump off a sofa, bed, or table. If they want to get to you or
> something bad enough, they will atempt it. Always hold onto one front leg when holding them in case
> they decide to wiggle. Many pups/dogs have wiggled right out of someone's arms.[/B]


i'll be very vigilant about this. i've looked into some of those little furniture stairs, but i'm going to wait to see how tiny she really is and if she can even manage stairs before i go ahead and buy some. 

Thanks everyone for the amazing tips. I didn't realize there were so many tiny babies on here! It's hard to tell in the pictures with nothing to put their size into perspective. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

my first maltese was 3.2 pounds fully grown and when i brought her home i put a little cat bell on her because she would run and hide around and behind furniture and it was hard to find her and scarey when i couldn't! teaching her reliable recall helped so i could eventually take off the bell. also, i'm not sure if someone mentioned this or not, but definitely use a harness when walking rather than a collar. sometimes the little ones are super skittish around new things/people/sounds, so i definitely recommend a good, positive trainer and good socialization. the sound socialization CD on dogwise is really useful for training at home and the more training and socialization you do, the more confident your little one will be.

mine have water bowls (bayou bowls) and crate bottles and drink more from the crate bottles, for some reason! also, i do crate mine and its very helpful with not only potty training but finding your dog in case of emergency, too. you know right where she is.....

congratulations on your new little bundle of joy!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 6 2010, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882381


> my first maltese was 3.2 pounds fully grown and when i brought her home i put a little cat bell on her because she would run and hide around and behind furniture and it was hard to find her and scarey when i couldn't! teaching her reliable recall helped so i could eventually take off the bell. also, i'm not sure if someone mentioned this or not, but definitely use a harness when walking rather than a collar. sometimes the little ones are super skittish around new things/people/sounds, so i definitely recommend a good, positive trainer and good socialization. * the sound socialization CD on dogwise is really useful for training* at home and the more training and socialization you do, the more confident your little one will be.[/B]


this is such a good idea! i don't know why it didn't occur to me. do you think it was really effective?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 5 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882392


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 6 2010, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882381





> my first maltese was 3.2 pounds fully grown and when i brought her home i put a little cat bell on her because she would run and hide around and behind furniture and it was hard to find her and scarey when i couldn't! teaching her reliable recall helped so i could eventually take off the bell. also, i'm not sure if someone mentioned this or not, but definitely use a harness when walking rather than a collar. sometimes the little ones are super skittish around new things/people/sounds, so i definitely recommend a good, positive trainer and good socialization. * the sound socialization CD on dogwise is really useful for training* at home and the more training and socialization you do, the more confident your little one will be.[/B]


this is such a good idea! i don't know why it didn't occur to me. do you think it was really effective?
[/B][/QUOTE]

absolutely! i know when i got my first maltese she was so little i was so nervous about taking her around and letting people meet or handle her and she got scared of every sound around here, so much so that she never really enjoyed walks. "protecting her" caused problems, though, so we had to work on building her confidence with training. regular, positive training and socialization will help to build a very confident, and well behaved dog.

i forgot to add that one of the most important things you should do is to get the book "Scared Poopless"....it is an EXCELLENT guide for new dog owners on health, nutrition, vaccination, spay/neuter and general surgery advice, etc. and its written by a" maltese", so full of scientific info in laymans terms. the website and blog are here. if i had it to do over again, i wish i would have purchased this book and read it before i got my puppy, rather than afterwards.

hth and congrats again!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 5 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882282


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 5 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882141





> But, in her defense I must say - that girl LOVES being outside...it doesn't matter if it's 10 degrees out. I just don't get that at all!! She runs from me when I try to get her to bring her in. :blink: And if I open the kitchen door for any reason...she's out!!!
> 
> If handled carefully and fed properly the small ones are fantastic!!!!! I can take her anywhere and she's as good as gold. But you must always be on your guard! Always...... :smheat:
> 
> ...


i'm glad you wrote this. i always thought you didn't have ava walk for some other reason (maybe she wasn't able to or got too tired or i'm not sure what). but are you saying you would if your other dogs weren't so rough and so much bigger? 



[/B][/QUOTE]


No, I don't HAVE to walk her at all - she runs around the house at full speed many times a day. But just let me try to get the other's harnessed up and ready to go.........without her.......you'd think I was ripping her heart out.  So I put her in the stroller and walk the other three with one hand. 

It's not that they are SO rough, they're just sturdier and stronger. Abbey is 6 pounds, and Tink is 5 1/2 pounds and Arch is a whopping 9 lbs. - and they've all been walking together forever now. Ava is a light weight and more fragile - but not if you ask her....  ....she just wants to be "one of the kids".


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 6 2010, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882398


> i forgot to add that one of the most important things* you should do is to get the book "Scared Poopless"....it is an EXCELLENT guide for new dog owners *on health, nutrition, vaccination, spay/neuter and general surgery advice, etc. and its written by a" maltese", so full of scientific info in laymans terms. the website and blog are here. if i had it to do over again, i wish i would have purchased this book and read it before i got my puppy, rather than afterwards.[/B]


funny story about this. when i went on my book shopping spree on amazon, I ordered this (so, probably about 2-3 weeks ago). instead, i received an HGTV home makeover book (although the receipt said "Scared Poopless". So I guess they stuck the wrong book in there. I was laughing imagining the person who ordered the home makeover book and ended up with a book called Scared Poopless.. :smrofl: 

Anyway I tried contacting them about this problem a week ago today, no response. So, now I'm going to have to contact amazon and see what can be done...I wanted that book!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 6 2010, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882516


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 6 2010, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882398





> i forgot to add that one of the most important things* you should do is to get the book "Scared Poopless"....it is an EXCELLENT guide for new dog owners *on health, nutrition, vaccination, spay/neuter and general surgery advice, etc. and its written by a" maltese", so full of scientific info in laymans terms. the website and blog are here. if i had it to do over again, i wish i would have purchased this book and read it before i got my puppy, rather than afterwards.[/B]


funny story about this. when i went on my book shopping spree on amazon, I ordered this (so, probably about 2-3 weeks ago). instead, i received an HGTV home makeover book (although the receipt said "Scared Poopless". So I guess they stuck the wrong book in there. I was laughing imagining the person who ordered the home makeover book and ended up with a book called Scared Poopless.. :smrofl: 

Anyway I tried contacting them about this problem a week ago today, no response. So, now I'm going to have to contact amazon and see what can be done...I wanted that book!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881876


> Hi all!
> 
> As some of you know, I'm in the final steps of getting a pup from Sands Maltese. She's tiny. Tiny tiny. (A little under 2lbs at 4 months). Obviously I'm aware of the more obvious extra precautions (feeding 3+ times per day, no jumping off furniture, extra super careful around other people, etc).
> 
> ...


Baby proof your house. Look for stuff under the beds, stove, dressers, anything she could get, pick up then choke on.

Carry her everywhere. Socialization is very important. The first two times I took my little Chloe to PetsMart, she was
shaking like a leaf. Scared to death of the customers with the big dogs in their leash, scared of the check out tellers...
I then brought her favorite blankie and put it on the top part of the shopping cart where you put your little kids and she
was fine after that. Now, I take her everywhere--Home Depot, bank, post office, grocery stores. That's the perk of
having a gorgeous puppy weighing only 3 pounds. Having a fashionable carrier like this also helps........









If you are planning on taking her everywhere, then you need to get her used to your car. Then you're going to need
one of these safe pet car seats:









I know some members like the gerbil water bottles, but consider another option: an electric continous filtered water
bowl like this one:









Finally, puppies will be teething and will get bored easily. Make sure yours has plenty of chew toys, or they will end
up chewing something that is very valuable, like your brand new Italian leather sofa.









Finally, just make sure her vet visits are scheduled, she gets all her shots, and you keep a record of everything.

Don't worry about spaying and all that. Wait until they are almost a year.

As far as potty training, that's dealers choice. My Chloe is 100% disposable pad trained. I don't intend on her
going outside to go potty. She gets plenty of exercise in our home...just watch her videos.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have a tiny (Hunter is a healthy 10.5 pounds; down from 12 which is what he was when we got him). 

But, I was a new malt owner myself when Hunter came home with us and I had not done much research (we rescued him and it was a split second decision to take him home). I found that understanding your dogs habits is important. I watched how much he ate and how often he peed/pooed and also what he drank. Watching these things very carefully the first few weeks allows me to now know exactly when something isn't right with Hunter. I use a measuring scoop for his food - this way I know what he stared with and if he leaves something, I can measure that and know exactly what he ate.

Concerning water. He drinks from a bowl. We started by puttin one cup of water in it at a time (again - we measure this out). Now, we don't measure every day at this point, I would say that we now measure out his water about once or twice a week just to check and see how he is doing. HE tends to drink more when we are traveling or out and about for the day so make sure you have something to take with you for water if you are shopping. Excitement and nervousness tend to make them thirsty 

He's also like Gigi - loves to drink and drink from a coffee cup when on the couch or in our bed at night - SPOILED!

Lastly, tell your vet it's your first maltese and don't be afraid to ask questions. I love our vet - he is aware of how special Hunter is to us and he always takes the time to answer our questions, address our concerns, and clearly and slowly explain procedures and medications to us so that we can be consistant with him at home. When we have trouble - we just call and we come in to be reshown again.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

You've already been given some great advice! When I brought Pixie home, she weighed in at barely over a pound. She was the tiniest thing I had ever seen! She's a whopping 4 lbs now (soaking wet LOL), and is healthy and strong. She loves going for walks. She would be crushed to get left behind. My advice is to just be vigilant. If I even see another dog, I pick her up immediately. I also recommend bring some sort of deterrent with you as well. I have a doggie pepper spray that I keep with me for walks.

As for the nutrical, when she was a puppy I would give it to her pretty much any time I felt she hadn't had adequate food. Just a little is all it takes. If I felt like she was being a little lethargic or anything, I would give her a little then too. Now that she is older and bigger, she eats twice a day (tried to break it into three but she just wouldn't eat that often) and has had no problems with hypoglycemia. 

As for timidity, as far as Pixie is concerned, she is just as big as your average rottweiler and no one had better tell her differently! She has no fear of people at all and will enthusiastically greet any person that takes the time to say hi to her. Some malts have a more naturally shy personality, Pixie is NOT one of them! She has spunk and personality and is just an all around great girl. I have to admit though, I would probably not choose such a small one in the future. I worry about her constantly! I would prefer the 5-6 lb range. However, I wouldn't trade Pixie for anything!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The advice, you are seeking, has nothing to do with a "teeny tiny", as all Malt pups are teeny.

My Jops was 2.5 pounds, at 5-months, and is now 5-pounds. Big Butt Henry, was up to 13-pounds.
In my eyes, they are all small dogs, and very tiny. So am very careful. Am I more careful with Jops,
and Frankie? A little bit, as Jops does not like being held, and will worm out. Not because of her size,
that's just how she is. If my Henry would have been like that, then I would be equally concerned about him.

My foster Joanie freaks, when you hold her. She is huge, and quite the handful to hold, so I keep both arms
wrapped around her, and hold her tight. Yep, if this fat gal went flying, she would break her fat neck. 

I've had many 4-pound fosters, most recently, Jacob. He was treated with the same care as the rest.
They are all treated as the small doggies they are. A pound, or five, here and there, makes no difference to me.

Yep, with all puppies, keep Nutrical on hand. This saved my Frankie a couple of times. She was only 6-weeks old,
so not the norm, but she was also very small. I hand-fed her six times a day. Jops was fine with eating, still is,
she eats like a piggy.

And definately, as we all do, keep an eye out. Larger dogs can be a danger, just by playing with toy breeds.
Also, birds of prey, coyotes, etc.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Ask Brit(or hopefully she sees this) I knw she's had lots of tinies for many years. She's very knowledgable about on this subject.
> 
> Gigi was 3.5 lbs when I got her at 6 months old, and she grew to 4 lbs at about 13 months, but still fluxuates between 3 and 4 though. And with all hoesty, 3.5 punds isn't _that far _from the standard. My first malt was barely one pound(I wouldn't call her a DOG though, way too tiny to live a happy life) but she was very sickly, and pasted away before she was even 5 months old, I only had her for three months. Just always watch your step and everything should be fine. LOL Also anethsia is a scarey thing with tinies, A LOT of vets give too much anethsia, and these tiny hearts can't take it and die because of it. Make sure you get a very knowledgable vet, we can't afford any mistakes with these tiny ones. And we can't afford any injures that require surgery because of the risk of anethsia.
> 
> ...


I agree with the water bottle method, at least from my own experience. I purchased one for Buckeye and he would stand there forever to get satisfied. We went back to the stainless steel bowl and I just wipe his mouth when he's done.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent advice so far and I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS of the newest addition!!!!

I would just suggest picking the little one up whenever other people are around as not everyone is so intense on watching their feet while they walk and a kick or step on could seriously injure of kill a small fry. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

McKenzie the little blind maltese that I took in weights 2.25 lbs at 11 weeks. What would be someones guess be on her adult weight. My little 2 yr old yorkie weighs 3.8 lbs and I have to be real careful not to step on her. She has steps to get on and off the couch and I have to make sure she doesn't jump off my bed.:SM Rocks!:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

anniernc said:


> McKenzie the little blind maltese that I took in weights 2.25 lbs at 11 weeks. What would be someones guess be on her adult weight. My little 2 yr old yorkie weighs 3.8 lbs and I have to be real careful not to step on her. She has steps to get on and off the couch and I have to make sure she doesn't jump off my bed.:SM Rocks!:


I don't think your baby will be that teeny tiny(<4 lbs). Maybe almost five pounds full grown? Its something that your baby's breeder should be able to tell you the best answer by studying the "dogs behind your dog".


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

ilovemymaltese said:


> ETA: Gigi drinks out of a *regular water bowl*. Dogs are not hamsters, they need more water then those little water dispensers give. My first maltese was barely one pound, and the _poor thing _would stand there sooo long licking the little drops of water out of the dispenser. Why, all because _I _was so selfish in getting her beard wet. Not with Gigi, she gulps down all her water, and loves when I refill it. Her beard gets wet but it *always* drys, it's not like she's drinking from it every five minutes. LOL And she's never stained in her life(I only wash her face when I give her a bath). My very experienced breeder of 30+ years told me all of this, and it is true. All her maltese drink from BOWLS. LOL  And for some reasons, Gigi will always drink lots of water if I hold it to her level so she won't have to bend down. Is she spoiled, or what?


I was also told the water bottles do not dispense enough water - they should only be used as back-up for when you travel, etc. You should really look into the bayou bowls or just wipe her face when she's done drinking. Enjoy your little one!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> The advice, you are seeking, has nothing to do with a "teeny tiny", as all Malt pups are teeny.
> 
> My Jops was 2.5 pounds, at 5-months, and is now 5-pounds. Big Butt Henry, was up to 13-pounds.
> In my eyes, they are all small dogs, and very tiny. So am very careful. Am I more careful with Jops,
> ...


:goodpost:

love all the advice that was provided. Of course, the smaller the malt is, the super extra attention it needs. However, malts are lil toy breeds and sure all the tips that were given here are good for malt owners. I love what Deb mentioned above, especially when it comes to big dogs. Snowy was attacked TWICE in his life so far - the annoying part of both stories are: Snowy is on a leash when an unleashed big fat dog runs towards us and grabs my lil one  THANKFULLY, in both incidents, Snowy was saved with the help of the other owner and me....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok im confused was this an old post that was bumped up or are u getting an addition .?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It was an old post that got bumped...Leila was her little maltese!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok thats what i assumed . lol


----------

